# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέος client στο Καματερό evarlam #16784

## evarlam

Καλησπέρα σ'όλους του φίλους του AWMN. Μετά από αρκετό πειραματισμό και ψάξιμο, εγκατέστησα τον εξοπλισμό και ήδη συνδέθηκα προς τον παρόν με DHCP με τον ririco #4119. Ο εξοπλισμός μου αποτελείται από πιάτο 65Χ70cm, cantenna χειροποίητη από κουτί καφέ Illy και σαν wireless router ένα Bullet2. To Bullet εκπέμπει με 0db και έχω σήμα από -61 έως -58 dbm που πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά καλό (απόσταση από ririco 443m). Έχω στείλει ήδη στον ririco μήνυμα μέσω WIND για λήψη μόνιμων IP. Γενικά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την πρώτη αυτή προσπάθεια και έχω πολύ καλή έως άριστη ποιότητα σύνδεσης. Σύντομα θα βάλω φωτό και στο WIND της θέας από τη θέση του κόμβου.

Να και μερικές φωτό από την εγκατάσταση:









Στις φωτό φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα η cantenna. To αλουμινένιο κουτί του Illy αφού τρυπήθηκε για μπει ο Ν-connector με το χάλκινο μονόπολο, βάφτηκε με αντισκωριακό αστάρι σε σπρέι. Στο σημείο που εισέρχεται ο κοννέκτορας μπήκε λαστιχάκι από βρύση. Στο στόμιο τοποθετήθηκε λεπτό φύλλο πλαστικό ABS πάχους 0,5mm το οποίο στεγανοποιήθηκε με σιλικόνη. Σήμερα με την ξαφνική νεροποντή που είχαμε στη περιοχή φαίνεται να κράτησε το νερό έξω.

Περιμένοντας τις στατικές IP's χαιρετώ για άλλη μια φορά όλους τους AWMNίτες και ελπίζω στο προσεχές μέλλον να κάνω το επόμενο βήμα, να μπω σαν κόμβος BB.

----------


## geosid

ολα ωραια και καλα φιλε αλλα δεν θα ηταν ποιο σωστο να βαλεις ενα φιντερ και να εισαι οκ απο το να τρυπας κουτια , να βαφεις με ασταρι , να κανεις πατεντες στη βαση του πιατου ?

----------


## acoul

> ολα ωραια και καλα φιλε αλλα δεν θα ηταν ποιο σωστο να βαλεις ενα φιντερ και να εισαι οκ απο το να τρυπας κουτια , να βαφεις με ασταρι , να κανεις πατεντες στη βαση του πιατου ?


όχι τζορτζ ΔΕΝ θα ήταν καλύτερα ... AWMN = πειραματισμός, ιδιοκατασκευές, φλέημ, revolution και τα συναφή  :: 

well done, αν και το δίκτυο έχει τρελή ανάγκη από νέους κόμβους κορμού και φρέσκο δυναμικό ... οι παλιοί έχουν σπάσει και αραιώνουν ... και μετά θα μας φάνε οι telcos και οι x-CEO ... !!

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> ολα ωραια και καλα φιλε αλλα δεν θα ηταν ποιο σωστο να βαλεις ενα φιντερ και να εισαι οκ απο το να τρυπας κουτια , να βαφεις με ασταρι , να κανεις πατεντες στη βαση του πιατου ?
> 
> 
> όχι τζορτζ ΔΕΝ θα ήταν καλύτερα ... AWMN = πειραματισμός, ιδιοκατασκευές, φλέημ, revolution και τα συναφή 
> 
> well done, αν και το δίκτυο έχει τρελή ανάγκη από νέους κόμβους κορμού και φρέσκο δυναμικό ... οι παλιοί έχουν σπάσει και αραιώνουν ... και μετά θα μας φάνε οι telcos και οι x-CEO ... !!


Alex από τι στιγμή που ξεκινάει τώρα ο φίλος κάλο θα ήταν να έκανε το πρώτο βημα του ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ και αφού ήταν όλα οκ να έκανε και ένα και δυο και εκατό πειράματά μετά με τα επόμενα λινκ ( γνώμη μου πάντα ) .

----------


## tripkaos

εισαι σιγουρος οτι το πιατο σου δεν καλυπτει το πιατο αυτο?

----------


## yorgos

evarlam θαυμάζω την επινοητικότητά σου  ::  αλλά αν ήμουν στην θέση σου δεν θα το άφηνα να κρέμεται έτσι το bullet. Πλαστικό είναι το καημένο και τα χρόνια περνάνε γρήγορα εδώ στο ΑΜΔΑ.
Καλός ο πειραματισμός δεν λέω αλλά μερικές φορές το ρητό 
"when in rome, do as tho romans do" έχει κάποιο νόημα!

επίσης να αποφεύγεις να βάφεις το/τα μονόπολο/α γιατί η μπογιά ενεργεί σαν διηλεκτρικό που ενεργεί στα χαρακτηριστικά της κεραίας σου. αντί για χαλκό μπορείς να βάλεις μπρουτζοκόλιση(βέργα) που αντέχει ποιο πολύ στις οξειδώσεις  ::

----------


## Neuro

Nice, προσωπικά μου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπω. Μπορεί να χαλάσει με τον καιρό, για τους διάφορους λόγους που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω, αλλά στη τελική ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να μάθεις είναι να δοκιμάσεις και να μάθεις από τα λάθη σου. Μη το αποπαίρνεται το παλικάρι, είναι στο σωστό δρόμο.

Εύχομαι και γρήγορα κόμβος ΒΒ.

----------


## acoul

> ... είναι στο σωστό δρόμο.


του openwrt  ::

----------


## Patreas_

> Περιμένοντας τις στατικές IP's χαιρετώ για άλλη μια φορά όλους τους AWMNίτες και ελπίζω στο προσεχές μέλλον να κάνω το επόμενο βήμα, να μπω σαν κόμβος BB.


Καλως ηρθες φιλε στο δικτυο, καλα links και με το καλο και BB...Τωρα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι καλο ειναι καποιος να συνδεεται αρχικα εστω με cadena για δυο λογους...1) Ισως το awmn δεν ειναι αυτο που περιμενει οποτε θα πανε "τσαμπα" τα μπικικινια (οσον και αν εχεις διαβασει, ακουσει κλπ δεν συγκρινεται με την ιδια αποψη για το δικτυο) και 
2) Μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι δυσκολοι καιροι για καποιον να αγοραζει κατευθειαν το σωστο εξοπλισμο απο την αρχη της συνδεσης του...

Τωρα αν το (1) δεις στην πορεια οτι ειναι ΟΚ για εσενα, θα σου μπει το "μικροβιο βελτιωσης σηματος-εξοπλισμου" και θα πας ουτως ή αλλως σε αυτα που ειπαν οι προλαλησαντες...
Καλως ηρθες και παλι...

----------


## senius

@evarlam καλωσόρισες.

Καλή η προσπάθεια σου, μπράβο.

Έχεις μέλλον ακόμα.

*********
Ερώτηση: Το feeder είναι από κουτάκι amstel, η coca-cola ?

Παίζει ρόλο η ποιότητα αλουμινίου... καθώς και η βαφή του . .  ::   ::  
 ::   :: 

Edit: πλάκα σου κάνω βρε

----------


## evarlam

Σας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση! Το κουτάκι είναι από Illy και για μένα ήταν μόνο ευχαρίστηση η κατασκευή του. Πιστεύω ότι σε συνδυασμό με το πιάτο είναι εξαιρετικά κατευθυντικό και μαζί με την εκπομπή σε 0 db δεν θα μολύνει το φάσμα. Σχετικά με τη στήριξη του Bullet, ναι το έχω σκεφτεί και μάλλον θα μπεί pigtail και το Bullet θα στερεωθεί καλύτερα στον ιστό. Θέλω να σημειώσω εδώ ότι με τον τρόπο που στήρίχτηκε h cantenna δεν έγινε καμμία αλλαγή στην βάση στήριξης, οπότε αργότερα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για δορυφορική λήψη. Το μονόπολο εσωτερικά (κομμάτι από πυρήνα καλωδίου, 1,5 χλστ παχος) δεν βάφτηκε, μόνο το εξωτερικό του κουτικού. Όσο για το πιάτο που διακρίνεται, ναι μεν μοιάζει να καπελώνεται αλλά δεν διαπίστωσα κανένα πρόβλημα στη λήψη (είναι 1,10 Χ 1,20 και μ'αυτό λαμβάνεται Hotbird και Astra με παράκεντρη λήψη). Μ'αρέσει ο πειραματισμός και πράγματι με το πείραμα μαθαίνει κανείς πολλά. Παρεπιμπτόντως, αυτή τη στιγμή γράφω μέσω internet, καθώς εδώ και λίγη ώρα δεν παίρνω πλέον DHCP από τον ririco. Σε απόσταση 443m με μια κεραία Grid ή ένα feeder εμπορίου θα είχα καλύτερο σήμα από τα -58-60 dbm που έχω τώρα; Πάντως από την μικρή μου έρευνα δεν βρήκα feeder για 2,4Ghz, όπως το nvak. Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω προσεχώς και BB.
PS: Ελπίζω σύντομα να έχω νέα από τον ririco, καταλαβαίνω πως πιθανόν να είναι σε διακοπές.

----------


## romias

Καλώς ήρθες και συγχαρητήρια.
Φαντάζομαι ότι για την κατασκευή ακολούθησες κάποιο tutorial.
Θυμάμαι είχα βρει κάποια στο ινετ για κατασκευή feeder,όπου είχες και τη δυνατότητα να υπολογίσεις και την συχνότητα εκπομπής,ανάλογα την διάμετρο.
Θεωρώ ότι ήθελες να το κατασκευάσεις,και καλά έκανες.Πάντως υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο έτοιμα,που δεν μοιάζουν με τα nvak,λόγο του ότι εκπέμπουν στα 2,4,
άλλα έχουν βάση που ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο πιάτο και τα πουλάνε κάπου 35 ευρό.Ποσό πού γλίτωσες και ευχαρίστηση που πήρες απ το δημιούργημα σου.
Μπράβο και πάλι.

----------


## yorgos

Κοίτα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έτσι όπως το έχεις βάλει είσαι εκτός εστιακού σημείου. Την γλυτώνεις λόγο του ότι είσαι πολύ κοντά. Αν ήσουνα όμως στα 2 χιλιόμετρα θα έβλεπες αισθητή διαφορά με το εργοστασιακό/αγοραστό φιντερ.
Το σωστό φιντερ για την δουλειά σου είναι το "αφρικάνικο" που λένε. Το καλύτερο είναι να το αγοράσεις αλλά άμα είσαι πεισματάρης ή δεν θες να δώσεις τα τριάντα ευρώ που δυστυχώς έχει, μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του γνωστού ngia που είχε διαλύσει κάποτε ένα αγοραστό και το μέτρησε. Και εγώ αυτό έκανα όταν ήμουνα απλός πελάτης και μου δούλεψε τέλεια  ::  πριν το κάνω αυτό είχα δοκιμάσει κι εγώ μία χειροποίητη καντένα από "southern comfort"  ::  . Δεν το έχω πρόχειρο το λινκ της ιστοσελίδας του Νικήτα αλλά άμα το βρώ θα στο βάλω εδώ.
εδώ

Γενικά να ξέρεις, τα έτοιμα είναι σχεδόν πάντα ένα σκαλί καλύτερα  ::  Αλλά άμα είσαι μερακλής και ξέρεις τι κάνεις, δεν χάνεις τίποτα, πλην του χρόνου σου, να πειραματιστής!

----------


## evarlam

Aκολουθώντας την επισήμανση του Yorgos, μετατόπισα το feeder μπρος πίσω μέχρι να βρω την βέλτιστη εστίαση. Τελικά το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διαπιστώθηκε όταν το feeder μετατοπίστηκε περίπου 2 εκατοστά προς τα πίσω. Αμέσως άρχισα το scan...αυτή τη στιγμή που σας γράφω έχω μπει μέσω του DHCP του AP του senious 10636 από τον οποίο απέχω 7,6 km. Βέβαια το bullet εκπέμπει με 20dbm...αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι και το απόλυτο όριο του κεραιοσυστήματος. Θα ξαναγυρίσω τώρα στο AP του ririco, όπου πλέον τώρα τον λαμβάνω με -58 έως και -55dbm. Και οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται.

EDIT: Να συμπληρώσω εδώ ότι ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του ngia στο http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=61

----------


## geosid

> Aκολουθώντας την επισήμανση του Yorgos, μετατόπισα το feeder μπρος πίσω μέχρι να βρω την βέλτιστη εστίαση. Τελικά το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα διαπιστώθηκε όταν το feeder μετατοπίστηκε περίπου 2 εκατοστά προς τα πίσω. Αμέσως άρχισα το scan...αυτή τη στιγμή που σας γράφω έχω μπει μέσω του DHCP του AP του senious 10636 από τον οποίο απέχω 7,6 km. Βέβαια το bullet εκπέμπει με 20dbm...αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι και το απόλυτο όριο του κεραιοσυστήματος. Θα ξαναγυρίσω τώρα στο AP του ririco, όπου πλέον τώρα τον λαμβάνω με -58 έως και -55dbm. Και οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται.
> 
> EDIT: Να συμπληρώσω εδώ ότι ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του ngia στο http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=61


για client τα 7.6χλμ ειναι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΑ...

----------


## acoul

> ... Και οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται.


αυτό είναι όλο το ζουμί και η Ιστορία σε αυτή την αρένα που λέγεται AWMN αλλά λίγοι το καταλαβαίνουν ...

δοκιμές, δοκιμές, δοκιμές, ανάδραση, ανάδραση, ανάδραση και κοινότητα, κοινότητα, κοινότητα άντε και κανένα σουβλάκι με papashark μια και είναι η μόνη ευκαιρία να τον δω να χαμογελάει με ικανοποίηση ...

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ μου αρέσει όταν βλέπω τέτοιες κατασκευές. Μπράβο σου.
Επειδή όμως το πιάτο είναι φτιαγμένο να τροφοδοτείτε από γραμμή με κέντρο εκεί του τελειώνει το μισοφέγγαρο της πλαστικής βάσης και είσαι σχετικά πολύ πάνω, δες αυτή την πατέντα με μια απλή γωνία από χρωματοπωλείο. Μπορεί να έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## klarabel

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήλθες στο δίκτυό μας. Η προσπάθειά σου και μόνο δείχνει ότι έχεις μεράκι, όρεξη και διάθεση για περισσότερα και συγχαρητήρια για αυτό. 
Ο ririco την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα γύρισε από διακοπές, αλλά πέρα από αυτό δεν πολυδιαβάζει το φόρουμ απο ότι μου έχει πεί. 
Για αυτό στείλε μου pm αν θέλεις να επικοινωνήσουμε και να σου δώσω ένα subnet, ( μέχρι να γίνεις κόμβος ΒΒ  ::  , η αλήθεια είναι ότι άν θελήσεις μπορείς να γίνεις σύντομα ΒΒ με 2 ή και περισσότερα λίνκ, υπάρχουν κάποια ανενεργά τριγύρω ).
Οσον αφορά το πιάτο που χρησιμοποιείς, μπορεί να είναι καλό για την συγκεκριμένη πατέντα που έχεις κάνει, σαν ΒΒ όμως προτίμησε αλουμινένιο που σου προσφέρει καλύτερες κλίσεις σε σχέση με αυτό που έχεις, δημιουργεί μικρότερες ροπές στρέψης ειδικά αν χρησιμοποιήσεις και μπράτσο, και είναι ασύγκριτα πιό εύχρηστο και εργονομικό κάτι που θα διαπιστώσεις και στην πράξη χωρίς να έχει ιδιαίτερη διαφορά κόστους.
Επειδή η θέση σου μπορεί να παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο στην περιοχή και ειδικά με τον #14857, που έχει περιορισμένη οπτική και ενα λίνκ προς το παρόν, σκέψου και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο μιας και σαν client θα έχεις σαφώς περιορισμένες δυνατότητες.

----------


## evarlam

Καλημέρα klarabel!! Σ'ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση! Τώρα μπήκα στο WIND και είδα την θέση του #14857. Η απόσταση είναι μικρή μεν (589μ) αλλά για να έχουμε οπτική επαφή θα πρέπει να σηκώσω αρκετά ψηλό ιστό. Σήμερα θα ανεβάσω στο WIND περιμετρικές φωτό της ταράτσας μου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω τέλεια οπτική από βόρεια προάστεια μέχρι και την περιοχή Ακρόπολης. Δεξιά μου (κοιτάζοντας προς Αθήνα) έχω την περιοχή του Αγ. Νικολάου και πιο πέρα την Πετρούπολη, αλλά παρεμβάλλεται ένα δάσος τσιμέντου με ψηλές πολυκατοικίες, οπότε γι'αυτό ανέφερα ότι θα χρειαστεί ψηλός ιστός που θα υπερβαίνει το ύψος του δώματος της ταράτσας. Αλλά αξίζει το κόπο η δοκιμή.
Σε σχέση με τα scan που έκανα ψάχνοντας για κόμβο, μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι σε βγάζω με το ίδιο σήμα (-72-73 dbm) με τον senius που είναι 10 φορές πιο μακριά. Δεν μπόρεσα να ρίξω την ισχύ χωρίς να χαθεί το λινκ με το AP σου κάτω από 11db. Μάλλον το αποδίδω στο ότι το πιάτο πρέπει να πάρει και άλλη κλίση ή το feeder δεν είναι κεντραρισμένο. Πάντως τον ririco που είναι πολύ κοντά σου το έχω με -55 -58dbm και εκπέμπω με την ισχύ στο 0. Θα σου στείλω pm για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## geosid

> Σε σχέση με τα scan που έκανα ψάχνοντας για κόμβο, μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι σε βγάζω με το ίδιο σήμα (-72-73 dbm) με τον senius που είναι 10 φορές πιο μακριά. Δεν μπόρεσα να ρίξω την ισχύ χωρίς να χαθεί το λινκ με το AP σου κάτω από 11db.


αυτο μαλλον συμβαινει επειδη ο κλαραμπελ εκπεμπει με χαμηλη ισχυ και ο senius τηγανιζη περιστερια μαζι με τα πουπουλα στον εναεριο χωρο του athens kfc center , εχουμε τον αταραχο , εχουμε το παντοκρατωρα τωρα μας βγηκε στη φορα ο παντοψηστης....

----------


## ALTAiR

Γεία και από μένα.
Όλα καλα και καλά κάνεις και πειραματίζεσαι.

2 παρατηρήσεις

1η: Ναι μεν το σήμα σου είναι μια χαρά, θεωρητικά για τα 2,4GHz η διάμετρος της cantenna έπρεπε να είναι 8,5 εκατοστά και πάνω.
Θα βρω το αρχειο που είχα σαν οδηγό και θα σου πω στα σίγουρα και με ακρίβεια.

2η: Δε βλέπω στις φωτό να έχεις βάλει λαστιχοταινία. Επειδή το νερό είναι ύπουλο και δεν ξέρεις πότε και που θα στην κάνει, θα σου πρότεινα πάραυτα να αγοράσεις μία και να τη βάλεις στα Ntype κα ιόπου αλλού χρειάζεται. Σημείωση αν δεν έχεις ξαναβάλει ότι πρέπει να την παραμορφώσεις με τράβηγμα(καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια που τη βάζεις) ώστε να ξεχειλώσει και στο τέλος να μπορέσει στο τελείωμα να αυτοβουλκανιστεί(όπως λέγεται) και να σταθεροποιηθεί.

----------


## evarlam

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και τις χρήσιμες υποδείξεις!  ::  Πράγματι, το κουτί του Illy είναι πάνω από 8,5 εκ. σε διάμετρο. Στο εν τω μεταξύ έχει βελτιωθεί η κατασκευή με την προσθήκη σιλικόνης στα σημεία που μπορεί να μπεί νερό. Μέχρι στιγμής το κεραιοσύστημα δουλεύει θαυμάσια και κυρίως απροβλημάτιστα και σε καύσωνα και σε βροχή. Ένα ακριβώς ίδιο σύστημα έχω φτιάξει και έχω τοποθετήσει για έναν φίλο, τον #16917 που συνδέεται ως client στα Άνω Λιόσια στον UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS, και εκεί με πολύ καλή ποιότητα σήματος, καθώς είναι πολύ κοντά του.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πράγματι, το κουτί του Illy είναι πάνω από 8,5 εκ. σε διάμετρο.


Γι' αυτό έχεις τόσο καλό σήμα, είσαι και κοντά...




> Στο εν τω μεταξύ έχει βελτιωθεί η κατασκευή με την προσθήκη σιλικόνης στα σημεία που μπορεί να μπεί νερό. Μέχρι στιγμής το κεραιοσύστημα δουλεύει θαυμάσια και κυρίως απροβλημάτιστα και σε καύσωνα και σε βροχή. Ένα ακριβώς ίδιο σύστημα έχω φτιάξει και έχω τοποθετήσει για έναν φίλο, τον #16917 που συνδέεται ως client στα Άνω Λιόσια στον UNIVERSAL ELECTRONICS, και εκεί με πολύ καλή ποιότητα σήματος, καθώς είναι πολύ κοντά του.


Στο βύσμα το N-Type να εμπιστευτείς καλύτερα τη λαστιχοταινία από τη σιλικόνη και θα είναι και πιο εύκολο στο βγάλε βάλε αν χρειαστείς κάτι από το σιλίκωνε ξεσιλίκωνε.

----------

